# Draghi: l'Italia non riapre. Lega umiliata, crepe governo.



## Toby rosso nero (26 Marzo 2021)

Come riportato da tutti i media nazionali, nella conferenza stampa di oggi il premier Mario Draghi annuncia che non ci saranno spiragli di riaperture nel mese di aprile, a parte le scuole che apriranno anche in zona rossa (fino alla prima media). Abolite zone gialle fino al 30 aprile.

Lega infuriata. Salvini fa circolare alle agenzie una dichiarazione proprio durante la conferenza di Draghi: "E' impensabile tenere chiusa l'Italia anche per tutto il mese di aprile. Votiamo a favore in parlamento solo se riprogettano le aperture". Immediata la replica del premier: "Le chiusure sono pensabili o impensabili solo in base ai dati che vediamo sui contagi".

Lega isolata, e umiliata, in cabina di regia dove passa a gran voce la linea di super rigore Speranza-Franceschini.
La voce contraria di Giorgetti non è stata ascoltata e anche Forza italia "tradisce" gli alleati di centrodestra schierandosi con le posizioni PD-5S. 
Nessun supporto alla Lega da parte di Maria Stella Gelmini, su cui puntano il dito molte regioni di centrodestra.

Prime crepe nel governo, si attendono le prossime reazioni della Lega.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (26 Marzo 2021)

Ovviamente non esistono santi o innocenti. Si sapeva dall'inizio che un governo che conferma Speranza e Franceschini sarebbe stato in continuità con lo schifo di Conte.

Chi ha voluto partecipare all'ammucchiata, ora non può di certo piangere.


----------



## admin (26 Marzo 2021)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Ovviamente non esistono santi o innocenti. Si sapeva dall'inizio che un governo che conferma Speranza e Franceschini sarebbe stato in continuità con lo schifo di Conte.
> 
> Chi ha voluto partecipare all'ammucchiata, ora non può di certo piangere.



Il Drago è arrivato per dare la mazzata finale


----------



## danjr (26 Marzo 2021)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Come riportato da tutti i media nazionali, nella conferenza stampa di oggi il premier Mario Draghi annuncia che non ci saranno spiragli di riaperture nel mese di aprile, a parte le scuole che apriranno anche in zona rossa (fino alla prima media). Abolite zone gialle fino al 30 aprile.
> 
> Lega infuriata. Salvini fa circolare alle agenzie una dichiarazione proprio durante la conferenza di Draghi: "E' impensabile tenere chiusa l'Italia anche per tutto il mese di aprile. Votiamo a favore in parlamento solo se riprogettano le aperture". Immediata la replica del premier: "Le chiusure sono pensabili o impensabili solo in base ai dati che vediamo sui contagi".
> 
> ...


Dai apriamo tutto, dai che non c’è più posto in terapia intensiva così diamo la botta finale è via


----------



## Ringhio8 (26 Marzo 2021)

Salvini fa solo propaganda, non gliene frega nulla di aprire, vuol solo fare il bastian contrario. Idem Zaia, che ieri manco si é degnato di uscire ad ascoltarci a marghera, il tutto organizzato in modo pacifico. Vorrà dire che inizieremo a spaccare tutto e a sparare, non abbiamo nulla da perdere, solo vendicarci. Prima di trivarmi a pensare di nuovo che la soluzione sia farla finita mi porto via qualche anima.


----------



## enigmistic02 (26 Marzo 2021)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Come riportato da tutti i media nazionali, nella conferenza stampa di oggi il premier Mario Draghi annuncia che non ci saranno spiragli di riaperture nel mese di aprile, a parte le scuole che apriranno anche in zona rossa (fino alla prima media). Abolite zone gialle fino al 30 aprile.
> 
> Lega infuriata. Salvini fa circolare alle agenzie una dichiarazione proprio durante la conferenza di Draghi: "E' impensabile tenere chiusa l'Italia anche per tutto il mese di aprile. Votiamo a favore in parlamento solo se riprogettano le aperture". Immediata la replica del premier: "Le chiusure sono pensabili o impensabili solo in base ai dati che vediamo sui contagi".
> 
> ...



Le uniche persone umiliate, ancora una volta, sono le innumerevoli partite iva ridotte al lastrico.


----------



## Andris (26 Marzo 2021)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Immediata la replica del premier: "Le chiusure sono pensabili o impensabili solo in base ai dati che vediamo sui contagi".



quindi conosce già i dati dal 7 aprile fino al 1 maggio ?
interessante.
eravamo rimasti alle decisioni prese su dati vecchi di settimane prima,qui si ribalta con i visionari settimane in anticipo.

abolire la zona gialla significa che chi ha i dati da giallo sta in arancione,non vedo nulla di scientifico in questo.


----------



## Ringhio8 (26 Marzo 2021)

enigmistic02 ha scritto:


> Le uniche persone umiliate, ancora una volta, sono le innumerevoli partite iva ridotte al lastrico.



Inutile anche continuare a scriverlo, diventa stucchevole e snervante anche solo sentirlo ripetere, non frega a nessuno, tanto oggi chiude tizio e "se c'è domanda domani riaprirà Caio", Caio rigorosamente approvato dai governi, o etnico o amico di qualche politico. Ci siamo stufati anche di ricevere pacche sulle spalle, queste non ci danno da mangiare.


----------



## Cantastorie (26 Marzo 2021)

Andris ha scritto:


> quindi conosce già i dati dal 7 aprile fino al 1 maggio ?
> interessante.
> eravamo rimasti alle decisioni prese su dati vecchi di settimane prima,qui si ribalta con i visionari settimane in anticipo.
> 
> abolire la zona gialla significa che chi ha i dati da giallo sta in arancione,non vedo nulla di scientifico in questo.


l'osservazione andrebbe fatta a Salvini, perché nessuno ha detto che saremo tutti in zona rossa per tutto aprile, Draghi infatti risponde bene (e non credere che mi piaccia).


----------



## emamilan99 (26 Marzo 2021)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Come riportato da tutti i media nazionali, nella conferenza stampa di oggi il premier Mario Draghi annuncia che non ci saranno spiragli di riaperture nel mese di aprile, a parte le scuole che apriranno anche in zona rossa (fino alla prima media). Abolite zone gialle fino al 30 aprile.
> 
> Lega infuriata. Salvini fa circolare alle agenzie una dichiarazione proprio durante la conferenza di Draghi: "E' impensabile tenere chiusa l'Italia anche per tutto il mese di aprile. Votiamo a favore in parlamento solo se riprogettano le aperture". Immediata la replica del premier: "Le chiusure sono pensabili o impensabili solo in base ai dati che vediamo sui contagi".
> 
> ...



Assurdo.. io sono pessimista ma uno scenario del genere non me lo sarei aspettato, hanno fatto tutti fronte comune contro la lega.. che con3 ministri su 20 può solo lottare e d urlare, sbattere sedie in consiglio dei ministri ma da sola non può nulla. Nemmeno Salvini si aspettava una chiusura del genere secondo me.
La cosa che più mi da fastidio è vedere persone prendersela con la lega, l'unica a voler ripartire, e non con tutti gli altri che ci vogliono chiusi in casa


----------



## Ringhio8 (26 Marzo 2021)

Cantastorie ha scritto:


> l'osservazione andrebbe fatta a Salvini, perché nessuno ha detto che saremo tutti in zona rossa per tutto aprile, Draghi infatti risponde bene (e non credere che mi piaccia).



Fino al 3 maggio tutta Italia sarà arancio o rossa, poi ovviamente ci sarà la scusa per prorogare eh, non finirà mica lì. Ma l'ho già detto, portare la gente alla disperazione e all'esasperazione é pericoloso


----------



## Andris (26 Marzo 2021)

Cantastorie ha scritto:


> l'osservazione andrebbe fatta a Salvini, perché nessuno ha detto che saremo tutti in zona rossa per tutto aprile, Draghi infatti risponde bene (e non credere che mi piaccia).



non risponde bene.

1)non è giusto togliere la zona gialla, perchè se i dati sono da giallo non puoi imporre la precauzione sui dati scientifici
ha il diritto di uscire dal comune anche per fare shopping

2)intanto studia le modalità e tempistiche di riaperture, non va fatto nell'ultimo momento.
devi avere già protocolli ad hoc per le varie attività, non si fa dopo ritardone la ripresa effettiva

in Sardegna sai cosa è accaduto ?
due settimane di zona bianca, ma non c'era un protocollo specifico e certe attività comunque non sono riprese.
per non parlare del solito rimpallo di responsabilità di competenze stato-regioni
questo è inaccettabile


----------



## Ringhio8 (26 Marzo 2021)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> Assurdo.. io sono pessimista ma uno scenario del genere non me lo sarei aspettato, hanno fatto tutti fronte comune contro la lega.. che con3 ministri su 20 può solo lottare e d urlare, sbattere sedie in consiglio dei ministri ma da sola non può nulla. Nemmeno Salvini si aspettava una chiusura del genere secondo me.
> La cosa che più mi da fastidio è vedere persone prendersela con la lega, l'unica a voler ripartire, e non con tutti gli altri che ci vogliono chiusi in casa



Sei un bravo ragazzo e si percepisce la tua voglia di cambiamento, ma credimi, te lo dice un elettore convinto di dx, la lega é li solo per tornaconto. Non so se il 99 sul tuo nickname sia l'anno di nascita, ma se sei giovane come credo la cosa migliore che puoi fare per te stesso é andartene da sto cesso di paese governato dalla mafia, nessun partito farà mai il tuo bene. Non rovinarti la salute andando dietro a sti ciarlatani


----------



## mil77 (26 Marzo 2021)

danjr ha scritto:


> Dai apriamo tutto, dai che non c’è più posto in terapia intensiva così diamo la botta finale è via



Dove non c'è più posto in terapia intensiva? In tutta Italia? e i dati rimarranno quelli fino a fine Aprile visto che si elimina la zona gialla per 1 mese?

Dai su il covid è una cosa non seria ma serissima, ma non far vivere una vita quasi normale alle persone dove il covid è limitato, è vergognoso, scandaloso, offensivo, ripugnante...


----------



## mil77 (26 Marzo 2021)

Cantastorie ha scritto:


> l'osservazione andrebbe fatta a Salvini, perché nessuno ha detto che saremo tutti in zona rossa per tutto aprile, Draghi infatti risponde bene (e non credere che mi piaccia).



E cosa cambia dalla zona rossa, alla arancio scuro, all'arancione? l'unica cosa certa è che hanno eliminato per un mese la zona gialla...


----------



## Cantastorie (26 Marzo 2021)

mil77 ha scritto:


> E cosa cambia dalla zona rossa, alla arancio scuro, all'arancione? l'unica cosa certa è che hanno eliminato per un mese la zona gialla...



Ma chi ha detto che ad Aprile non ci può essere la zona gialla? Mi sono perso qualcosa?


----------



## Zosimo2410 (26 Marzo 2021)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Come riportato da tutti i media nazionali, nella conferenza stampa di oggi il premier Mario Draghi annuncia che non ci saranno spiragli di riaperture nel mese di aprile, a parte le scuole che apriranno anche in zona rossa (fino alla prima media). Abolite zone gialle fino al 30 aprile.
> 
> Lega infuriata. Salvini fa circolare alle agenzie una dichiarazione proprio durante la conferenza di Draghi: "E' impensabile tenere chiusa l'Italia anche per tutto il mese di aprile. Votiamo a favore in parlamento solo se riprogettano le aperture". Immediata la replica del premier: "Le chiusure sono pensabili o impensabili solo in base ai dati che vediamo sui contagi".
> 
> ...



Diciamo piuttosto che la Lega si fa bella dichiarando le riaperture a parole, protetta dal fatto che qualcun altro si accolla l’onore di prendere le decisioni vere.

Forse domani raggiungiamo il picco massimo di ospedalizzati e sfioriamo quello di pazienti in intensiva dall’inizio dell’epidemia.
Speriamo che da settimana prossima inizino a scendere e si possa parlare di riaperture a Maggio.

Qualsiasi altra posizione al momento é solo propaganda.


----------



## Cantastorie (26 Marzo 2021)

Andris ha scritto:


> non risponde bene.
> 
> 1)non è giusto togliere la zona gialla, perchè se i dati sono da giallo non puoi imporre la precauzione sui dati scientifici
> ha il diritto di uscire dal comune anche per fare shopping
> ...



Scusate, mi devo essere perso un pezzo, ma quindi ha detto che non ci può essere zona gialla in aprile?


----------



## Andris (26 Marzo 2021)

danjr ha scritto:


> Dai apriamo tutto, dai che non c’è più posto in terapia intensiva così diamo la botta finale è via



le terapie intensive aumentano perchè le persone più giovani si salvano e non lasciano spazio agli altri per diversi giorni, mentre prima pazienti più anziani non facevano in tempo a entrare che già morivano
è una notizia positiva, non negativa.
diventa negativa quando in molte regioni hai smantellato la sanità, ma questo nulla ha a che fare con il covid

preso il covid, per mesi sei immune ed è in generale molto raro riprenderlo


----------



## mil77 (26 Marzo 2021)

Cantastorie ha scritto:


> Ma chi ha detto che ad Aprile non ci può essere la zona gialla? Mi sono perso qualcosa?



Draghi. si ti sei perso qualcosa...è quello il problema...


----------



## Cantastorie (26 Marzo 2021)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Draghi. si ti sei perso qualcosa...è quello il problema...



Sì sì ho visto, avevo perso una riga. 
Ragazzi... Mi rimangoio tutto


----------



## Ringhio8 (26 Marzo 2021)

Andris ha scritto:


> non risponde bene.
> 
> 1)non è giusto togliere la zona gialla, perchè se i dati sono da giallo non puoi imporre la precauzione sui dati scientifici
> ha il diritto di uscire dal comune anche per fare shopping
> ...



Un protocollo non c'è perché non ci saranno riaperture neanche in estate


----------



## Albijol (26 Marzo 2021)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Come riportato da tutti i media nazionali, nella conferenza stampa di oggi il premier Mario Draghi annuncia che non ci saranno spiragli di riaperture nel mese di aprile, a parte le scuole che apriranno anche in zona rossa (fino alla prima media). Abolite zone gialle fino al 30 aprile.
> 
> Lega infuriata. Salvini fa circolare alle agenzie una dichiarazione proprio durante la conferenza di Draghi: "E' impensabile tenere chiusa l'Italia anche per tutto il mese di aprile. Votiamo a favore in parlamento solo se riprogettano le aperture". Immediata la replica del premier: "Le chiusure sono pensabili o impensabili solo in base ai dati che vediamo sui contagi".
> 
> ...



Speranza verrà ricordato come l'uomo che fece allo stesso tempo fallire l'Italia e morire 150 mila persone.


----------



## Andris (26 Marzo 2021)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Un protocollo non c'è perché non ci saranno riaperture neanche in estate



non ci sono perchè siamo un paese che non è capace di programmare mai niente e vive tutto al momento.


----------



## Ringhio8 (26 Marzo 2021)

Andris ha scritto:


> non ci sono perchè siamo un paese che non è capace di programmare mai niente e vive tutto al momento.



Vedrai, zone rosse pure in estate, a settembre restrizioni per salvaguardare i depositi bimbi non voluti in casa, a ottobre lockdown per salvare il natale, e a marzo punto e a capo di nuovo, lockdown di 2 3 mesi e via così per anni. Non c'è un protocollo perché non c'è la minima intenzione di allentare ne ora ne in futuro.


----------



## hakaishin (26 Marzo 2021)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> Assurdo.. io sono pessimista ma uno scenario del genere non me lo sarei aspettato, hanno fatto tutti fronte comune contro la lega.. che con3 ministri su 20 può solo lottare e d urlare, sbattere sedie in consiglio dei ministri ma da sola non può nulla. Nemmeno Salvini si aspettava una chiusura del genere secondo me.
> La cosa che più mi da fastidio è vedere persone prendersela con la lega, l'unica a voler ripartire, e non con tutti gli altri che ci vogliono chiusi in casa


Dai su, Salvini per restare attaccato al carrozzone si è sputato in faccia da solo e ora ne paga le conseguenze. È un povero idiota senza possibilità di secondo giudizio. E la Meloni ringrazia, unica rimasta almeno coerente.


----------



## hakaishin (26 Marzo 2021)

danjr ha scritto:


> Dai apriamo tutto, dai che non c’è più posto in terapia intensiva così diamo la botta finale è via



Si si bla bla, terapie intensive ok


----------



## Albijol (26 Marzo 2021)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Un protocollo non c'è perché non ci saranno riaperture neanche in estate



ci saranno perchè il caldo ucciderà il virus come ha fatto l'anno scorso. Il vero problema è che continuando con questo ritmo le persone vaccinate a febbraio marzo avranno già perso l'immunità quando questo governo non avrà finito nemmeno il primo giro.


----------



## fabri47 (26 Marzo 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Il Drago è arrivato per dare la mazzata finale


Finora tutto è "tranquillo" (si fa per dire, la gente è esausta giustamente) con Draghi che sta recitando la parte del soccorritore, ma da gennaio ci sarà da piangere.


----------



## fabri47 (26 Marzo 2021)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> Assurdo.. io sono pessimista ma uno scenario del genere non me lo sarei aspettato, hanno fatto tutti fronte comune contro la lega.. che con3 ministri su 20 può solo lottare e d urlare, sbattere sedie in consiglio dei ministri ma da sola non può nulla. Nemmeno Salvini si aspettava una chiusura del genere secondo me.
> La cosa che più mi da fastidio è vedere persone prendersela con la lega, l'unica a voler ripartire, e non con tutti gli altri che ci vogliono chiusi in casa


Senza la Lega questo governo non si sarebbe nemmeno formato, ma la verità è che nessuno si sarebbe preso la patata bollente di gestire la pandemia.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (26 Marzo 2021)

Cantastorie ha scritto:


> Scusate, mi devo essere perso un pezzo, ma quindi ha detto che non ci può essere zona gialla in aprile?



Dalla cabina di regia di oggi per la prossima ordinanza: congelamento di zone gialle fino al 30 aprile, solo zone rosse o arancioni.
Bar e ristoranti chiusi dalle 15.
Tutte le scuole aperte fino alla prima media, anche zona rossa.
Linea super rigorista di Speranza passata a pieni voti con il solo parere contrario di Giorgetti.

Il nuovo decreto andrà in vigore dopo Pasqua, vedremo se cambieranno qualcosa.


----------



## willcoyote85 (26 Marzo 2021)

salvini ma smettila di fare il buffone, fai solo propaganda.

comunque anche in zona rossa c'è un casino in giro che non vi immaginate forse. è tutto aperto, persino i negozi per giocattoli. 
chi ci sta prendendo male adesso sono davvero poche categorie, oltre alle palestre non so neanche chi. forse i ristoranti che non ho ancora capito se e come sono chiusi.


----------



## Ringhio8 (26 Marzo 2021)

Albijol ha scritto:


> ci saranno perchè il caldo ucciderà il virus come ha fatto l'anno scorso. Il vero problema è che continuando con questo ritmo le persone vaccinate a febbraio marzo avranno già perso l'immunità quando questo governo non avrà finito nemmeno il primo giro.



Vero anche questo, oltre a tutto il resto... Io non vedo nessuna luce in sto tunnel di melma....


----------



## Ringhio8 (26 Marzo 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Finora tutto è "tranquillo" (si fa per dire, la gente è esausta giustamente) con Draghi che sta recitando la parte del soccorritore, ma da gennaio ci sarà da piangere.



Prima, settembre o ottobre, non più tardi, abbiamo i mesi contati


----------



## pazzomania (26 Marzo 2021)

danjr ha scritto:


> Dai apriamo tutto, dai che non c’è più posto in terapia intensiva così diamo la botta finale è via



Ma infatti, si può sempre cercare di fare meno danni possibili alla attività, ma questo è davvero il momento peggiore, siamo già al limite alto, ovvio che mai nessun governo si macchierà di questa responsabilità.


----------



## pazzomania (26 Marzo 2021)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Salvini fa solo propaganda, non gliene frega nulla di aprire, vuol solo fare il bastian contrario. Idem Zaia, che ieri manco si é degnato di uscire ad ascoltarci a marghera, il tutto organizzato in modo pacifico. Vorrà dire che inizieremo a spaccare tutto e a sparare, non abbiamo nulla da perdere, solo vendicarci. Prima di trivarmi a pensare di nuovo che la soluzione sia farla finita mi porto via qualche anima.



Bravissimo, finalmente, qualcuno ci arriva.

Cerco di dirlo da un anno, a Salvini frega nulla di chi sta soffrendo, ma dice ciò che gli porta consenso.
Idem gli altri politici, nemmeno a loro interessa, ma almeno non dicono balle su balle.

Nessun politico con un po' di senno vuole entrare nei libri di storia per aver causato troppi morti.

Se Salvini davvero voleva le riaperture, poteva spingere anche 1 mese fa, adesso è proprio il momento peggiore tra terapie intensive al limite ed imminente vaccinazione di massa.


----------



## danjr (26 Marzo 2021)

Riaprire adesso rappresenterebbe il collasso sanitario, economico e sociale del paese.


----------



## fabri47 (26 Marzo 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Bravissimo, finalmente, qualcuno ci arriva.
> 
> Cerco di dirlo da un anno, a Salvini frega nulla di chi sta soffrendo, ma dice ciò che gli porta consenso.
> Idem gli altri politici, nemmeno a loro interessa, ma almeno non dicono balle su balle.
> ...


Ma cosa ci si può aspettare da uno che fa il cagnolino di Verdini (e Renzi)? Siamo circondati. L'unica soluzione è che la gente, quella arrabbiata e che non ce la fa più irrompa in quel palazzo, come hanno fatto in america. Non ci sono alternative, non illudiamoci. Il governo Draghi è la dimostrazione più grande che non c'è un'opposizione qui in Italia, ma qualcuno ancora si illude che esista una destra o una sinistra che pensi a noi. Ma diamine, più chiaro di così!


----------



## pazzomania (26 Marzo 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Ma cosa ci si può aspettare da uno che fa il cagnolino di Verdini (e Renzi)? Siamo circondati. L'unica soluzione è che la gente, quella arrabbiata e che non ce la fa più irrompa in quel palazzo, come hanno fatto in america. Non ci sono alternative, non illudiamoci. Il governo Draghi è la dimostrazione più grande che non c'è un'opposizione qui in Italia, ma qualcuno ancora si illude che esista una destra o una sinistra che pensi a noi. Ma diamine, più chiaro di così!



In Italia ci sono davvero pochissime persone in gamba e profondamente intelligenti che si gettano in politica.

Per gestire un paese bisogna avere alte qualità globali, bisogna essere top player, restando in ambito calcistico.

Tutti i protagonisti nostrani non son affatto attori completi, ma sono pieni di lacune.


----------



## sampapot (27 Marzo 2021)

in Italia c'è il caos totale...vaccini che spariscono, ast che non funzionano, soldi che ancora non si vedono (ci saranno mai?), protocolli per la salute inesistenti, scuole chiuse e ragazzi sull'orlo dell'isteria, partite iva alla disperazione.
Ogni attività, adottando il giusto protocollo sanitario, può essere riaperta riducendo la "capienza"...cinema, teatri, bar, ristoranti, palestre, piscine....nessuno si arricchirà, ma almeno non saranno costretti a chiudere.
Altro problema: le scuole...in alcuni paesi sono aperte, da noi no....perché? siamo così incompetenti? con la DAD non si risolve questo problema
Il problema è la mancanza di cultura civica di molti italiani, che potrebbero vanificare gli sforzi di tanti


----------



## varvez (27 Marzo 2021)

danjr ha scritto:


> Riaprire adesso rappresenterebbe il collasso sanitario, economico e sociale del paese.



Che onore avere il Ministro Speranza in questo forum! Grazie Ministro, ottimo il lavoro da Lei svolto.


----------



## Darren Marshall (27 Marzo 2021)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Come riportato da tutti i media nazionali, nella conferenza stampa di oggi il premier Mario Draghi annuncia che non ci saranno spiragli di riaperture nel mese di aprile, a parte le scuole che apriranno anche in zona rossa (fino alla prima media). Abolite zone gialle fino al 30 aprile.
> 
> Lega infuriata. Salvini fa circolare alle agenzie una dichiarazione proprio durante la conferenza di Draghi: "E' impensabile tenere chiusa l'Italia anche per tutto il mese di aprile. Votiamo a favore in parlamento solo se riprogettano le aperture". Immediata la replica del premier: "Le chiusure sono pensabili o impensabili solo in base ai dati che vediamo sui contagi".
> 
> ...



Praticamente a prenderlo nel cu... Sono le attività chiuse o semi-aperte ed i settori formalmente aperti ma praticamente chiusi (turismo). 
Dico questo perché qui benché siamo in zona rossa, tutti fanno come gli pare, non ci sono controlli. 
È giusto questo? Lo sforzo di interi settori, lavoratori, famiglie sprecato perché non ci sono controlli e c'è il "via libera" anche se in teoria si è in zona rossa.

Mi viene da vomitare...


----------



## Darren Marshall (27 Marzo 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> salvini ma smettila di fare il buffone, fai solo propaganda.
> 
> comunque anche in zona rossa c'è un casino in giro che non vi immaginate forse. è tutto aperto, persino i negozi per giocattoli.
> chi ci sta prendendo male adesso sono davvero poche categorie, oltre alle palestre non so neanche chi. forse i ristoranti che non ho ancora capito se e come sono chiusi.


Esattamente.

I ristoranti possono fare solo asporto o consegna a domicilio.


----------



## Ringhio8 (27 Marzo 2021)

sampapot ha scritto:


> in Italia c'è il caos totale...vaccini che spariscono, ast che non funzionano, soldi che ancora non si vedono (ci saranno mai?), protocolli per la salute inesistenti, scuole chiuse e ragazzi sull'orlo dell'isteria, partite iva alla disperazione.
> Ogni attività, adottando il giusto protocollo sanitario, può essere riaperta riducendo la "capienza"...cinema, teatri, bar, ristoranti, palestre, piscine....*nessuno si arricchirà, ma almeno non saranno costretti a chiudere*.
> Altro problema: le scuole...in alcuni paesi sono aperte, da noi no....perché? siamo così incompetenti? con la DAD non si risolve questo problema
> Il problema è la mancanza di cultura civica di molti italiani, che potrebbero vanificare gli sforzi di tanti



Ma infatti, credo siano davvero pochi quelli che pretendono di arricchirsi in questo momento, quando tra arricchirsi e sopravvivere c'è una differenza abissale. Poi devo leggere che si vuole aprire perchè si è ingordi, capricciosi e tutti evasori....


----------



## admin (27 Marzo 2021)

Covid o non Covid, a questi dell'Italia non frega una mazza. Mirano all'assoluta distruzione della classe media e delle imprese nostrane. Pensano solo alle sQuole (Basti vedere con cosa aprono i TG del padronato, tutti i giorni) in modo da addestrare i balilla postmoderni alle mostruosità della società attuale. Gli stessi balilla che poi saranno, felicemente, la bassa manovalanza dei pochissimi giganti del web dell'industria, dell'e-commerce e del delivery che resteranno in piedi, senza pagare un centesimo di tasse.

L'avete vista la fila infinita (e che aumenta di giorno in giorno) al pane quotidiano, si? Ma in Italia il problema sono le sQuole. Che siano maledetti. La storia li giudicherà. Come è sempre accaduto, con i criminali.


----------



## Andris (27 Marzo 2021)

Speranza:

"In questo quadro prudenziale abbiamo deciso in cabina di regia di spendere questo piccolissimo tesoretto di cui disponiamo sulla scuola"


----------



## danjr (27 Marzo 2021)

varvez ha scritto:


> Che onore avere il Ministro Speranza in questo forum! Grazie Ministro, ottimo il lavoro da Lei svolto.



Speranza è stato pessimo, io sarei stato realmente intransigente


----------



## admin (27 Marzo 2021)

Andris ha scritto:


> Speranza:
> 
> "In questo quadro prudenziale abbiamo deciso in cabina di regia di spendere questo piccolissimo tesoretto di cui disponiamo sulla scuola"



Andasse a raccontare ste fregnacce alla tantissima gente che non può mettere manco più il pane a tavola. Che sia maledetto.


----------



## fabri47 (27 Marzo 2021)

Andris ha scritto:


> Speranza:
> 
> "In questo quadro prudenziale abbiamo deciso in cabina di regia di spendere questo piccolissimo tesoretto di cui disponiamo sulla scuola"


Lui è una vergogna umana, ma ancora più vergognoso chi lo ha messo lì e lo ha confermato.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (27 Marzo 2021)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Come riportato da tutti i media nazionali, nella conferenza stampa di oggi il premier Mario Draghi annuncia che non ci saranno spiragli di riaperture nel mese di aprile, a parte le scuole che apriranno anche in zona rossa (fino alla prima media). Abolite zone gialle fino al 30 aprile.
> 
> Lega infuriata. Salvini fa circolare alle agenzie una dichiarazione proprio durante la conferenza di Draghi: "E' impensabile tenere chiusa l'Italia anche per tutto il mese di aprile. Votiamo a favore in parlamento solo se riprogettano le aperture". Immediata la replica del premier: "Le chiusure sono pensabili o impensabili solo in base ai dati che vediamo sui contagi".
> 
> ...


*Repubblica: Salvini pensa alla diserzione dei ministri leghisti al CDM che approverà la nuova linea super rigorista.
Draghi al lavoro per ricucire: potrebbe essere trovato un compromesso, chiusure solo fino al 18 aprile.*


----------



## Ringhio8 (27 Marzo 2021)

danjr ha scritto:


> Speranza è stato pessimo, io sarei stato realmente intransigente



Ma tu hai un "bidone dell'immondizia al posto del cuore". Perdonami, non voglio offenderti ma me le levi a forza


----------



## Andrea89 (27 Marzo 2021)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Repubblica: Salvini pensa alla diserzione dei ministri leghisti al CDM che approverà la nuova linea super rigorista.
> Draghi al lavoro per ricucire: potrebbe essere trovato un compromesso, chiusure solo fino al 18 aprile.*



Certo, poi proroga fino al 18 maggio.


----------



## Ringhio8 (27 Marzo 2021)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Repubblica: Salvini pensa alla diserzione dei ministri leghisti al CDM che approverà la nuova linea super rigorista.
> Draghi al lavoro per ricucire: potrebbe essere trovato un compromesso, chiusure solo fino al 18 aprile.*



Una bella poltroncina e pure salvini si farà andar bene le chiusure fino a dicembre


----------



## Ringhio8 (27 Marzo 2021)

Andrea89 ha scritto:


> Certo, poi proroga fino al 18 maggio.



Poi 18 giugno, luglio, agosto e poi a settembre chiudi tutto per le shquole


----------



## vota DC (27 Marzo 2021)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Ma infatti, credo siano davvero pochi quelli che pretendono di arricchirsi in questo momento, quando tra arricchirsi e sopravvivere c'è una differenza abissale. Poi devo leggere che si vuole aprire perchè si è ingordi, capricciosi e tutti evasori....



Non c'è avidità ma di peggio. Un insegnante con Smart working ha stessa identica paga ma ce ne sono tantissimi che protestano nonostante sia molto più comodo per loro. Per quale motivo un insegnante vorrebbe a tutti i costi contatto fisico con gli allievi? Pedofilia?


----------



## fabri47 (27 Marzo 2021)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Repubblica: Salvini pensa alla diserzione dei ministri leghisti al CDM che approverà la nuova linea super rigorista.
> Draghi al lavoro per ricucire: potrebbe essere trovato un compromesso, chiusure solo fino al 18 aprile.*


Quando la finiremo con i governi ammucchiata, dove nessuno c'entra nulla con l'altro sarà sempre troppo tardi.


----------



## Andris (27 Marzo 2021)

vota DC ha scritto:


> Non c'è avidità ma di peggio. Un insegnante con Smart working ha stessa identica paga ma ce ne sono tantissimi che protestano nonostante sia molto più comodo per loro. Per quale motivo un insegnante vorrebbe a tutti i costi contatto fisico con gli allievi? Pedofilia?



il problema sono le mamme lavoratrici che fanno ricorso sistematico al TAR per la scuola in presenza


----------



## Lex Hallelujah (27 Marzo 2021)

Un under50 che vive nella paura e tifa per le chiusure mi intenerisce tantissimo. Abbiamo salvato il collo a una generazione di anziani ma per il resto non c'è rimasto quasi più niente, a meno che tu non sia uno statale o un cassaintegrato (ma la festa prima o poi finirà). L'imprenditoria è morta, stroncata, distrutta, infatti non a casa statali e dipendenti sono entusiasti di starsene sul divano mentre gli imprenditori sono gli unici che protestano. Ma vabbè, andiamo verso un futuro di sussidi, saranno felici gli ultras del lockdown.


----------



## Ringhio8 (27 Marzo 2021)

vota DC ha scritto:


> Non c'è avidità ma di peggio. Un insegnante con Smart working ha stessa identica paga ma ce ne sono tantissimi che protestano nonostante sia molto più comodo per loro. Per quale motivo un insegnante vorrebbe a tutti i costi contatto fisico con gli allievi? Pedofilia?



Non l'ho mai detto ne pensato, la pedofilia lasciamola da parte che in sto discorso non c'entra nulla, io non ce l'ho con gli insegnanti, ed ho già spiegato più volte perché ce l'ho a morte con genitori e "scuola" in generale. É da febbraio 20 che sento ripetere "che saranno mai 15 giorni di chiusure?" dopo 13 mesi sentir dire che bisogna tener chiuso tutto per mesi ancora mi fa salire i trombi al cervello senza bisogno di Astrazeneca.


----------



## Ringhio8 (27 Marzo 2021)

Andris ha scritto:


> il problema sono le mamme lavoratrici che fanno ricorso sistematico al TAR per la scuola in presenza



Permettimi, non solo le lavoratrici (casualmente il loro lavoro é più importante di quello degli altri), ma pure quelle che non possono portarsi a casa l'amante se il pargolo non é a scuola. E lo dico perché lo so per certo.


----------



## Ringhio8 (27 Marzo 2021)

Lex Hallelujah ha scritto:


> Un under50 che vive nella paura e tifa per le chiusure mi intenerisce tantissimo. Abbiamo salvato il collo a una generazione di anziani ma per il resto non c'è rimasto quasi più niente, a meno che tu non sia uno statale o un cassaintegrato (ma la festa prima o poi finirà). L'imprenditoria è morta, stroncata, distrutta, infatti non a casa statali e dipendenti sono entusiasti di starsene sul divano mentre gli imprenditori sono gli unici che protestano. Ma vabbè, andiamo verso un futuro di sussidi, saranno felici gli ultras del lockdown.



Futuro di sussidi non esiste, a breve finiranno pure quelli, per gli italiani


----------



## sacchino (27 Marzo 2021)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Repubblica: Salvini pensa alla diserzione dei ministri leghisti al CDM che approverà la nuova linea super rigorista.
> Draghi al lavoro per ricucire: potrebbe essere trovato un compromesso, chiusure solo fino al 18 aprile.*



Quelli della Lega sono dei troll assurdi, come si fa ad andare al governo con Leu che l'unica loro mission è annientare la Lega e lo stanno facendo benissimo, hanno lasciato l'unico ministro da rimuovere e questo sta giocando al gatto e il topo con Salvini.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (27 Marzo 2021)

Fanno schifo tutti. Io è da una vita che dico che in Italia non esiste né destra né sinistra.
Intanto la mia ragazza che è chiusa a causa di questa schifosa zona rossa, NON HA DIRRITTO A NESSUN INDENNIZZO. 

Sentite questa vergogna: Siccome la mia ripa non ha fatturato meno del 30% rispetto all'anno precedente, non ha diritto a nessun aiuto.

AHAHAHAHAHAHA

Infami, figli di pu, spero che un asteroide colpisca tutti i politici e chi è d'accordo con questo massacro. Non mi frega più niente della gente morta di covid, ma chissene! Tanto i morti a livello economico etc. Saranno qualche milione. 

P.S: La nonna di una mia amica, morta per un infenzione dovuta a d'un operazione, alle 22 era negativa, a mezzanotte magicamente positiva, conteggiata come morto Covid. Nessuno che ha dato gli esiti del tampone alla famiglia, qualche carta etc. 

Pagliacci, schifosi, infami. 

Peggio di voi politici, solo i vostri sostenitori.


----------



## sottoli (27 Marzo 2021)

Andris ha scritto:


> il problema sono le mamme lavoratrici che fanno ricorso sistematico al TAR per la scuola in presenza



ma no vi assicuro che ogni insegnante seria, che crede nell'educazione, sia inc...to/a nero per la DAD, perchè sa che è uno stupro psicopedagocico su una generazione
io non sono per chiudere le scuole
io sono er scuole aperte, lavori aperti, ospedali vuoti, il covid si cura solo a casa con antivirali e ossigeno, se non ce la fai mazzi tuoi, a sto punto non me ne frega piu nulla dei vecchi morti


----------



## Trumpusconi (27 Marzo 2021)

Decisione folle (e se mi leggete sapete che io tutto sono fuorchè aperturista).
I dati epidemiologici sono in discesa.
A breve il calo dei contagi si rispecchierà nel consueto svuotamento di ricoveri e TI (per i decessi toccherà attendere ancora un po). 

Stiamo chiudendo tutto sulla base dei dati odierni, senza tenere minimamente in considerazione che proprio in questi giorni inizieremo a vedere l'effetto delle zone rosse su un quadro già in miglioramento costante da una decina di giorni a questa parte.
Togliere la possibilità della zona gialla ad aprile e ammazzare totalmente la finestra di Pasqua significa causare danni inimagginabili al tessuto produttivo del paese. 
Non ci siamo, non ci sto. 

Il tutto detto da uno che si è preso il covid brutto e ha avuto la famiglia in ospedale.
Ma questa qui non è più vita.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (27 Marzo 2021)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Fanno schifo tutti. Io è da una vita che dico che in Italia non esiste né destra né sinistra.
> Intanto la mia ragazza che è chiusa a causa di questa schifosa zona rossa, NON HA DIRRITTO A NESSUN INDENNIZZO.
> 
> Sentite questa vergogna: Siccome la mia ripa non ha fatturato meno del 30% rispetto all'anno precedente, non ha diritto a nessun aiuto.
> ...



Perfetto


----------



## varvez (27 Marzo 2021)

danjr ha scritto:


> Speranza è stato pessimo, io sarei stato realmente intransigente



Troll. E anche poco credibile.


----------



## varvez (27 Marzo 2021)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Fanno schifo tutti. Io è da una vita che dico che in Italia non esiste né destra né sinistra.
> Intanto la mia ragazza che è chiusa a causa di questa schifosa zona rossa, NON HA DIRRITTO A NESSUN INDENNIZZO.
> 
> Sentite questa vergogna: Siccome la mia ripa non ha fatturato meno del 30% rispetto all'anno precedente, non ha diritto a nessun aiuto.
> ...



Un abbraccio.
Mi è successa una cosa simile, fortunatamente con conseguenze meno gravi.
Persona anziana, tampone effettuato, richiesto l'esito: non c'è, sparito, si è perso.

Buffoni criminali.


----------



## danjr (27 Marzo 2021)

varvez ha scritto:


> Troll. E anche poco credibile.



Speranza è stato pessimo, io sono sempre stato contro tutte le misure prese dal governo (precedente e attuale) dalla scorsa estate in poi. Con un super Lockdown a settembre è un Lockdown a Marzo con vaccinazione di massa, ora eravamo tutti al bar come in Israele. Le misure metà e metà come quelle attuali invece servono solo a mandar fuori di testa la gente e ad affossare determinate categorie (oltre che mettere le persone le une contro le altre)


----------



## danjr (27 Marzo 2021)

sacchino ha scritto:


> Quelli della Lega sono dei troll assurdi, come si fa ad andare al governo con Leu che l'unica loro mission è annientare la Lega e lo stanno facendo benissimo, hanno lasciato l'unico ministro da rimuovere e questo sta giocando al gatto e il topo con Salvini.


Quindi sappiamo chi ringraziare se non avremo nemmeno l’estate libera


----------



## Alerossonero69 (27 Marzo 2021)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Come riportato da tutti i media nazionali, nella conferenza stampa di oggi il premier Mario Draghi annuncia che non ci saranno spiragli di riaperture nel mese di aprile, a parte le scuole che apriranno anche in zona rossa (fino alla prima media). Abolite zone gialle fino al 30 aprile.
> 
> Lega infuriata. Salvini fa circolare alle agenzie una dichiarazione proprio durante la conferenza di Draghi: "E' impensabile tenere chiusa l'Italia anche per tutto il mese di aprile. Votiamo a favore in parlamento solo se riprogettano le aperture". Immediata la replica del premier: "Le chiusure sono pensabili o impensabili solo in base ai dati che vediamo sui contagi".
> 
> ...



Una follia, almeno dove vivo io ( per la cronaca siamo zona rossa da mo') è come se la zona rossa non ci fosse, assembramenti e via dicendo come se fosse una zona gialla o non ci fosse questo sistema, con la differenza che i negozi però devono stare chiusi e quindi loro perdono soldi e il problema covid non scompare, anzi i contagi aumentano. Io non so se sia uguale anche nelle grandi città o meno però è innegabile che se fosse cosi sto sistema a zone non serve per ridurre il contagio ma per ammazzare le partite iva


----------



## sacchino (27 Marzo 2021)

Alerossonero69 ha scritto:


> Una follia, almeno dove vivo io ( per la cronaca siamo zona rossa da mo') è come se la zona rossa non ci fosse, assembramenti e via dicendo come se fosse una zona gialla o non ci fosse questo sistema, con la differenza che i negozi però devono stare chiusi e quindi loro perdono soldi e il problema covid non scompare, anzi i contagi aumentano. Io non so se sia uguale anche nelle grandi città o meno però è innegabile che se fosse cosi sto sistema a zone non serve per ridurre il contagio ma per ammazzare le partite iva



Questo virus fa quel cacchio che vuole e continuerà a circolare fino ad aprile più e meno come lo scorso anno e poi la curva inizierà a scendere, che si apra o si chiuda.


----------



## Canonista (30 Marzo 2021)

Il sistema a zone è stato un fallimento sotto tutti i fronti, in più di un anno non è servito a un caBBo.


E poi com'era l'Articolo 1?

_"L'Italia è una repubblica democratica fondata sul lavoro..."

"...la sovranità appartiene al Popolo"_


E l'Articolo 4?

_"La repubblica riconosce a tutti i cittadini il diritto al lavoro..."_


Bisognerebbe iniziare ad aprire tutti a oltranza e non pagare nessuna sanzione, stop.
Lo Stato non dà da mangiare e in qualche modo bisogna arrangiarsi.


----------



## Manue (30 Marzo 2021)

Sono tutti in giro, tutti riversati nelle strade, nei parchi, 
ovunque... i supermercati sempre pieni... (almeno qui nella mia zona a Milano)...i mezzi non parliamone neanche...


aprissero gli occhi e comprendessero che andare al ristorante, al bar, al cinema, teatro ecc ecc..
lo si può fare in totale sicurezza, con delle regole chiare per gestire l'afflusso della gente.


----------



## Ringhio8 (30 Marzo 2021)

Canonista ha scritto:


> Il sistema a zone è stato un fallimento sotto tutti i fronti, in più di un anno non è servito a un caBBo.
> 
> 
> E poi com'era l'Articolo 1?
> ...



In 2 frasi hai racchiuso mesi e mesi di discussioni. Bravo


----------



## Lex Hallelujah (31 Marzo 2021)

Aprire tutto e buona fortuna per chi non ce la farà.


----------

